# How old is this craftsman and what fuel mix?



## Tom711 (Jul 28, 2006)

Bought off a man for $20.
Started it up on exact mix for a minute and it runs great, but would like to know the mixture so i don't ruin it. Model # 636. 796670
Thanks


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

That's a good looking unit...636 is the Sears vendor code for ECHO.
Don't know how old it is, but modern Echo's use 50:1 mix.
Just to be safe I would use synthetic 40:1 mix.
hope this helps,
thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Robin Hedgetrimmer HT200L*

I have been familiar with Echo products since the mid 1970's and this unit does not look like any Echo Hedgetrimmers I have ever seen. I think there must be an error with the prefix code specifying Echo or they may have used this prefix before. 

I really think that this may be a Robin hedge trimmer. Check out the Parts and Owners manuals for the HT200L and see if this looks like your unit to you. It calls for a 16:1 ratio mix in the manual.

http://www.robinoutdoorpower.com/manuals.htm


----------



## Tom711 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply guys.

It looks 100% identical to the Robin HT200L. I have run it before on 32:1 echo powerblend and it worked ok at first but then started stalling when i would pull the throttle. I have an old ryobi 700r weed eater that does the same thing on 32:1 powerblend even though thats the mixture it calls for. Could there be a problem with the echo oil?(its a couple years old, but the gas is fresh) what 2 stroke oil do you guys recommend?

Thanks for the help,
Tom


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I doubt that it has anything to do with the oil, I use Echo all the time and have never had a problem. Most likely it's another issue, perhaps a dirty fuel pickup filter, fuel hose problem, something with the carburetor or a small air leak.


----------



## Tom711 (Jul 28, 2006)

ok,
I'll soak the carb tonight and see if it helps. thanks


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

***********


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

newz7151 said:


> This is off topic, but a reply to 30yeartech. Your post was posted at 3:24pm. What the heck did you do? Fly home and get online before the front door even closed all the way?


Well it only took me about 10 minutes to get home, but I did not jump on the computer right away, I went through my mail first. ( I didn't have much)


----------



## DURANGOKID (Sep 23, 2021)

Tom711 said:


> Bought off a man for $20.
> Started it up on exact mix for a minute and it runs great, but would like to know the mixture so i don't ruin it. Model # 636. 796670
> Thanks


Hello just wanted to let you know that the mixture on the one I have is 16to1,which means 8oz of oil to 1gallon of gas


----------

